# door handle rubber seals



## stevegos (Jun 23, 2013)

I have a couple of door handles on my MH which work fine but the rubber seals around the handle has perished.

A web search shows they are made by Zadi and I can find plenty of places that sell them but not the rubber seals.

Any one had a similar problem and found a supplier?

See attached photo of the handle.

All help greatly appreciated.

Steve


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

I have a similar problem - different style handles but also made by Zadi

Mine are the hatch locks that look like the attached pic and I'm looking for a replacement "O-ring" type gasket to go behind the outer part.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good evening,

I have never seen these seals available as spares, only available as part of the complete handle or external handle assembly.

HarleyDave your lock is the Zadio Euro Garage Lock.
Stevegos your lock is made by Oberholz, and I think is call Europa.

It might be worth contacting either company directly to see if they can assist;

http://www.zadi.com/en/contatti.html
http://www.sts-oberholz.de/en/formular/8_1_0/contact/none/0/0/0

Regards,
Chris


----------



## stevegos (Jun 23, 2013)

Thanks Chris

I had found the whole handle but all the photos I found did not include the rubber seal and I don't need to buy a whole handle.

I've sent them an email. My experience is that many companies when contacted direct are often happy to pop a small spare part in the post for free!

I'll let you know how I get on.


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Thanks Chris
I'll give them a call
Cheers Dave


----------



## Spiritofherald (May 18, 2012)

If you can't get the proper thing then just use mastic under the handle.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

You can always buy the rubber from those foam shops and cut to the pattern

cabby


----------

